# Just a dumb thread, please join in!



## GBtortoises (May 30, 2010)

Just a dumb thread, please join in! 

If you could change your legal name to a really cool one what would it be and why would you do it?

I think I'd go with: "Bogwan Rashnesh". I like the way it rolls off my tongue and I can picture myself wearing nothing but a white robe everyday. That's got to be comfortable! Maybe get myself some followers and a "community".


----------



## terracolson (May 30, 2010)

haha

I like my name..

Terra it means Earth


----------



## jackrat (May 30, 2010)

Johnny Pumphandle


----------



## Yvonne G (May 30, 2010)

Call me anything. In the past I've answered to "Evelyn" "Yolanda" "Yuhvaughn" "Yvette" and the folks at work used to call me "Even Gomer"...just don't call me "late to dinner."


----------



## Tom (May 30, 2010)

Tom Slick. And I'd drive the Thunderbolt Greaseslapper.

Either that or George of the Jungle. He had Jane, after all.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (May 30, 2010)

I've always liked my name, and I got lucky with "Logan" when I married Fred. My maiden name was Brock, so I named my son with that one. 

My son is Brock Logan, and my brother named his son Logan, so my nephew is Logan Brock. That one gets a lot of attention and laughs at the high school.

I watch a lot of soccer, and two of my favorite player names are Papa Bouba Diop and Jann Vennagor of Hesselink (those last three are squeezed onto the back of his jersey, no kidding!).


----------



## dmmj (May 30, 2010)

why can't you change your name legally? trouble with the law?


----------



## Kristina (May 30, 2010)

I'd go with my username, Kyryah. I'd keep my last name because it belongs to my hubby and I like it because it is different. It is Duda, and while most people pronounce it "Dooo-daah" it is actually "Do-duh."

I'm fine with my real first name, until someone calls me "Krissy." Then the claws come out. There are TWO people that are allowed to call me that - my mother, because I can't hit her, and my husband, because it is a term of endearment. Every one else, that is a killing offense.

Another of my nicknames is Kat. I have been called that for years. Might have something to do with those claws


----------



## Stephanie Logan (May 30, 2010)

Yikes!

You're scaring me now...

Ever been called "Snarla"?

JK, totally!


----------



## Kristina (May 30, 2010)

I do have a spiked collar with a tag that says "Killer."   

Just kidding about the tag, but the collar exists, lol.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 30, 2010)

My last name growing up was Neiss...pronounced Nice ...and believe me I have heard all the jokes..."You won't be Neiss all your life" or "Are you as Neiss" as your name? (no I am not)...any how...I like my last name now, so even tho we are divorced 20 years I kept it. Mostly because I wanted to get far away from being "one of those Neiss kids"...


Signed...Maggie3fan Cummings


----------



## Isa (May 30, 2010)

Hmm funny thread! if I could change something about my name I would write it differently. My name is Isabelle, I would write it Isabel . I would never change my last name, I love it .


----------



## Stephanie Logan (May 30, 2010)

Is it French?

Does it fit well with "Hermie"?


----------



## Yvonne G (May 30, 2010)

maggie3fan said:


> My last name growing up was Neiss...pronounced Nice ...and believe me I have heard all the jokes..."You won't be Neiss all your life" or "Are you as Neiss" as your name? (no I am not)...any how...I like my last name now, so even tho we are divorced 20 years I kept it. Mostly because I wanted to get far away from being "one of those Neiss kids"...
> 
> 
> Signed...Maggie3fan Cummings



I always used to tell people I was a "Neiss" girl until I got married.

Whenever you would tell folks your name I would say, "Nice, that's N - E - I - S - S." And invariable they would come back with, "Oh, you mean 'niece'?" (pronouncing it neece) Like I didn't know how to pronounce my own name!


----------



## Candy (May 30, 2010)

I would not change my name because I've always loved it. My father named me when he saw a Candy machine in the waiting room of the hospital (or that's the story that they told to me) while he was waiting for me to be born. I've always loved it.  Plus there's a lot of songs written about me.


----------



## dmmj (May 31, 2010)

Here a few I think might work
hercules rockefeller
handsome B wonderful
I also got one for the ladies:
Chesty La Rue


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (May 31, 2010)

I like dumb threads, they're funny!!


----------



## Isa (May 31, 2010)

Stephanie Logan said:


> Is it French?
> 
> Does it fit well with "Hermie"?



No it is not french, it is irish (my grandfather). And i think it fits perfectly with Hermy, Hermy Cartwright, what do you think?


----------



## Stephanie Logan (May 31, 2010)

Salt of the earth. Absolutely solid.


----------



## terryo (May 31, 2010)

My name is Theresa and a big long Italian last name. I never thought much of it, but then I married an O'Connell, and moved and had new friends that started to call me Terry. So I really like my name and wouldn't change it.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (May 31, 2010)

My full name is Deanna. It's different don't usually use my full name though. Most people call me Dee and my good friends call me Dee Dee. Then I have a friend Cathy and a friend Yvonne. So together we are Cat Von Dee. For any of those la ink watchers. LOL


----------



## harris (Jun 1, 2010)

Bud E. Luvbomb......Just cause it's the coolest name ever. I actually use it from time to time.


----------



## GBtortoises (Jun 1, 2010)

Anybody ever heard of the name "Cannibis Abdul Hashish". It sounds like a comedy name, Cheech and Chong era, but I really don't know where it came from. When we were kids playing basketball it was our comic "alias" for Kareem Abdul Jabbar. I don't really know if it was just a name made up locally or if it was in a movie or something. Either way, I still use the name when I'm shooting the sky hook!


----------



## dreadyA (Jun 1, 2010)

I love Hashish!!!

Mine would be JIMMA JAMMA! Mr. T would sound cool saying "Jimma jamma! "


----------



## matt41gb (Jun 1, 2010)

I guess since I'm white and a drummer,.... "Gringo Starr" seems fitting.


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Jun 1, 2010)

OMG! These are soooo funnY!


----------



## Kristina (Jun 1, 2010)

harris said:


> Bud E. Luvbomb......Just cause it's the coolest name ever. I actually use it from time to time.



ROFL!!!

McLovin gives it a run for it's money


----------

